# Thick bacon slices without nitrates



## Barfly (Sep 3, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can buy thick nitrate-free bacon slices?  All the nitrate free ones I have found you can see through them they are so bloomin' thin.
Tony


----------



## Drummer (Sep 3, 2021)

Nitrates are soluble.
I put my bacon in the frying pan and pour on hot water from the kettle, bring back to the boil and simmer gently for a minute, sieve out the bacon, rinse the frying pan to get rid of the scummy bits, then cook the bacon as normal. It also reduces the salt and anything else which will dissolve in water, and lifts off any oily residue from the machinery.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 3, 2021)

Shouldn’t worry about nitrates unless you live off bacon, but try Aldi, they are currently promoting their nitrate free bacon. To be honest, it’s such a minor risk compared to crossing the road. And remember that they found out the cancer risk by feeding rats and mice with excess doses. You can’t go through life paranoid.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 3, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> Shouldn’t worry about nitrates unless you live off bacon, but try Aldi, they are currently promoting their nitrate free bacon. To be honest, it’s such a minor risk compared to crossing the road. And remember that they found out the cancer risk by feeding rats and mice with excess doses. You can’t go through life paranoid.


Years ago there was a thing about not eating cooked cheese and bacon together. There will always be something, some valid some not so much. 
My OH is on apixaban and I just read you should avoid green leafy veg which of course we eat loads of.


----------



## helli (Sep 3, 2021)

Couldn't tell you about nitrates but my parents swear by their bacon they get from the farm shop or farmers' market. They are definitely thicker than the flimsy slices you get from supermarkets.
I don't eat meat (and am so weird that I never liked bacon before I gave up meat) but my partner says the bacon in my Mum's fry ups is really good. 

As an aside to prove my weirdness, despite not liking bacon, I enjoy bacon flavour crisps and glad most of them are vegetarian. Perhaps its the same taste buds that love chocolate but don't enjoy chocolate flavoured things like  chocolate ice cream or maybe I have multiple strange tastebuds?


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 4, 2021)

Same as salt in bacon not something I worry about, not as if eating it at every meal.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 4, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> Shouldn’t worry about nitrates unless you live off bacon, but try Aldi, they are currently promoting their nitrate free bacon. To be honest, it’s such a minor risk compared to crossing the road. And remember that they found out the cancer risk by feeding rats and mice with excess doses. You can’t go through life paranoid.


Mike- I agree can't go through life paranoid, I just dislike that scum that comes off bacon, it puts me right off to see it in the frying pan or grill.  Nitrates are pretty bad for you as well and it's hard to avoid them totally unless you are vegetarian.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 4, 2021)

helli said:


> Couldn't tell you about nitrates but my parents swear by their bacon they get from the farm shop or farmers' market. They are definitely thicker than the flimsy slices you get from supermarkets.
> I don't eat meat (and am so weird that I never liked bacon before I gave up meat) but my partner says the bacon in my Mum's fry ups is really good.
> 
> As an aside to prove my weirdness, despite not liking bacon, I enjoy bacon flavour crisps and glad most of them are vegetarian. Perhaps its the same taste buds that love chocolate but don't enjoy chocolate flavoured things like  chocolate ice cream or maybe I have multiple strange tastebuds?


@helli   You ain't weird.  I love chocolate (not had a bite since diagnosis in July) but can't abide chocolate cakes, biscuits or ice cream.   Farm shops too use nitrates for preserving.   Its use is almost universal.  It cuts down the time needed between the slaughterhouse and the product on shelves by a massive amount.   Before it's use, bacon was cured for weeks in salt before being ready for sale.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 4, 2021)

Always use spoilt pig dry cured from morrisons. I know it has no anti-biotics. Basically no gunk left in pan when grilled.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 5, 2021)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Always use spoilt pig dry cured from morrisons. I know it has no anti-biotics. Basically no gunk left in pan when grilled.


Thanks for the tip- unfortunately we don't have a Morrisons store here in Poole/Bournemouth.  There is one in New Milton about 12 miles away, and another in Verwood about the same distance.  Horrible traffic both places from here.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 5, 2021)

It appears from their website that Spoilt Pig bacon also contains Sodium Nitrite.


----------



## ianf0ster (Sep 5, 2021)

Barfly said:


> Mike- I agree can't go through life paranoid, I just dislike that scum that comes off bacon, it puts me right off to see it in the frying pan or grill.  Nitrates are pretty bad for you as well and it's hard to avoid them totally unless you are vegetarian.


Since for example there are more nitrates in celery than there are in Bacon, it's almost impossible to avoid them even as a vegetarian. But nobody talks about the danger of high nitrate veg.


----------



## Robin (Sep 5, 2021)

ianf0ster said:


> Since for example there are more nitrates in celery than there are in Bacon, it's almost impossible to avoid them even as a vegetarian. But nobody talks about the danger of high nitrate veg.


I found this article on the BBC website that looks at the difference between nitrates in veg and nitrates in meat. The take away seems to be that it’s not clear cut, but nitrites (which the body can produce by breaking down nitrates) are more harmful in the presence of protein, and when cooked at high temperatures both of which are more likely in a meat product.








						The truth about the nitrates in your food
					

Usually associated with processed meats, nitrates are potentially cancer-causing compounds. But what are they, really – and are they always detrimental?




					www.bbc.com
				



However, I won’t be giving up bacon (as everything, in moderation) any time soon!


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 5, 2021)

Barfly said:


> Thanks for the tip- unfortunately we don't have a Morrisons store here in Poole/Bournemouth.  There is one in New Milton about 12 miles away, and another in Verwood about the same distance.  Horrible traffic both places from here.


I’ve never understood why we have about a thousand tescos but no Morrisons. I’ve been to the one in blandford but only when I’ve been that way anyway since it’s 15 miles


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 6, 2021)

Barfly said:


> Mike- I agree can't go through life paranoid, I just dislike that scum that comes off bacon, it puts me right off to see it in the frying pan or grill.  Nitrates are pretty bad for you as well and it's hard to avoid them totally unless you are vegetarian.


The scum doesn’t appear on on dry cured bacon, which is the only type I use. It’s just the water coming out of the bacon in the slightly cheaper stuff. I prefer not to spend money on water.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 6, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> The scum doesn’t appear on on dry cured bacon, which is the only type I use. It’s just the water coming out of the bacon in the slightly cheaper stuff. I prefer not to spend money on water.


There is a scum which comes out of the bacon during the boiling I do - it is definitely a separate part of the process to wash away the scum to clean the pan before resuming the cooking.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 13, 2021)

Pity you've no morrisons,seen this today.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 13, 2021)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Pity you've no morrisons,seen this today.


But it also contains nitrates and nitrites!


----------



## Barfly (Sep 13, 2021)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Pity you've no morrisons,seen this today.


Yes - recently we've lost Debenhams,  Beales, M&S and last Saturday H&M closed their doors.   Bournemouth town centre is like an apocolyptic zombieland now, dossers and tossers in every doorway, druggies and derros, fake veterans with their mangy dogs and even mankieyer (is that a word even?) mattresses.  The place reeks of mull, you can get high just breathing the air in the Lower gardens and the Square (town centre).  You have to watch out for the lycra louts belting through the paved area and if they don't get you the scooter merchants or skateboarders will while all the time being accosted by agressive beggars demanding money for their next fix.  
It's a far cry from yesteryear when people dressed elegantly to go to town, suits and ties for the men, dresses and matching gloves and hats for the ladies in their Sunday best.  Do I sound like a grumpy old man?  Just telling it like it is.

Why anyone in their right mind would pay good money to come and holiday here is a mystery to me, but the place is packed with grockles.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 13, 2021)

My son in law's mother is on a visit to Poole and when her wheelchair was left unattended for a couple of minutes outside a shop on Poole High street, it was stolen, so she is really restricted for the rest of her stay and until she can buy a new one - she has to get back to Chicago in a week or so and it has really spoilt her trip of a lifetime. 
Everywhere is strange and unfamiliar in the area where we have lived for 40 years.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 13, 2021)

Drummer said:


> My son in law's mother is on a visit to Poole and when her wheelchair was left unattended for a couple of minutes outside a shop on Poole High street, it was stolen, so she is really restricted for the rest of her stay and until she can buy a new one - she has to get back to Chicago in a week or so and it has really spoilt her trip of a lifetime.
> Everywhere is strange and unfamiliar in the area where we have lived for 40 years.


That's really sad.  What sort of low-life steals a wheelchair?  Another derro desperate for their next fix I suppose.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 13, 2021)

Barfly said:


> Yes - recently we've lost Debenhams,  Beales, M&S and last Saturday H&M closed their doors.   Bournemouth town centre is like an apocolyptic zombieland now, dossers and tossers in every doorway, druggies and derros, fake veterans with their mangy dogs and even mankieyer (is that a word even?) mattresses.  The place reeks of mull, you can get high just breathing the air in the Lower gardens and the Square (town centre).  You have to watch out for the lycra louts belting through the paved area and if they don't get you the scooter merchants or skateboarders will while all the time being accosted by agressive beggars demanding money for their next fix.
> It's a far cry from yesteryear when people dressed elegantly to go to town, suits and ties for the men, dresses and matching gloves and hats for the ladies in their Sunday best.  Do I sound like a grumpy old man?  Just telling it like it is.
> 
> Why anyone in their right mind would pay good money to come and holiday here is a mystery to me, but the place is packed with grockles.


We do at least have a great diabetes department at one of the two local hospitals though, which i'd much rather have over a morrisons!


----------



## weecee (Sep 16, 2021)

I find the Finnebrogue brand nitrate free bacon lovely.  I get it from Tesco. Same brand also do nitrate free sausages.


----------



## ianf0ster (Sep 16, 2021)

weecee said:


> I find the Finnebrogue brand nitrate free bacon lovely.  I get it from Tesco. Same brand also do nitrate free sausages.


I'm fairly sure that they aren't actually nitrate free. They just use the natural nitrates in vegetables in the making of their products. Personally I don't object to this - just to paying extra for it!
It's a bit like manufacturers who say no added sugar and then list High Fructose Corn Syrup or some sweet  fruit juice in the ingredients list.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 17, 2021)

weecee said:


> I find the Finnebrogue brand nitrate free bacon lovely.  I get it from Tesco. Same brand also do nitrate free sausages.


Yes they are both the best we can find.  The trouble is they are so thin you can see right through them.  I like thick bacon !!!!


----------



## Barfly (Sep 17, 2021)

ianf0ster said:


> I'm fairly sure that they aren't actually nitrate free. They just use the natural nitrates in vegetables in the making of their products. Personally I don't object to this - just to paying extra for it!
> It's a bit like manufacturers who say no added sugar and then list High Fructose Corn Syrup or some sweet  fruit juice in the ingredients list.


I really don't care if they are.  They don't give off all that yucky stuff all the others do.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 17, 2021)

Barfly said:


> Yes they are both the best we can find.  The trouble is they are so thin you can see right through them.  I like thick bacon !!!!


As a kid you went to the local grocer and he asked how thick you wanted your bacon slices cut and dialled the number up and away it went producing nice even slices of bacon with RIND on.


----------



## NotPink (Sep 22, 2021)

Barfly said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy thick nitrate-free bacon slices?  All the nitrate free ones I have found you can see through them they are so bloomin' thin.
> Tony


I think Waitrose and Sainsies do a 'Naked' bacon no nasties. Abel and Cole do organic bacon but they deliver rather than have a shop. It is fatter than the usual skinny dippers.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 22, 2021)

I've emailed Abel and Cole to see if they cover our area Bournemouth/Poole/Christchurch.  Sainsbury and Waitrose you can see through the bacon slices.
Thanks for this, Tony


----------



## helli (Sep 22, 2021)

Barfly said:


> I've emailed Abel and Cole to see if they cover our area Bournemouth/Poole/Christchurch.  Sainsbury and Waitrose you can see through the bacon slices.
> Thanks for this, Tony


I have been using Abel and Cole for my veg delivery for years. I don't eat meat so have no clue about their bacon. 
Bear in mind they have a £1.99 delivery charge. It is not too bad when you have a full box of veg and a few added extras but could be pricey if you are just getting bacon.


----------



## NotPink (Sep 22, 2021)

helli said:


> I have been using Abel and Cole for my veg delivery for years. I don't eat meat so have no clue about their bacon.
> Bear in mind they have a £1.99 delivery charge. It is not too bad when you have a full box of veg and a few added extras but could be pricey if you are just getting bacon.


Maybe freeze it? I don't know how long frozen bacon can be kept. And maybe there are other meats or products that @Barfly can add on?
Yes, they are pricier but the quality and recyclable packaging is included and returnable. 
I can only eat organic foods..chemicals make me ill...so 'off the supermarket shelves' is not an option.
I am not anywhere rich either. Just the way of things. Take care and enjoy the sunshine while we have it.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 23, 2021)

Had a reply from Abel and Cole and they do my area on Thursdays.  I'll check their stuff and see if it is reasonable.
Tony


----------



## NotPink (Sep 24, 2021)

When I lived in Dorset, oh so many years ago, it was one of the safest places to live. Sad how things turn out.


----------



## Barfly (Sep 24, 2021)

NotPink said:


> When I lived in Dorset, oh so many years ago, it was one of the safest places to live. Sad how things turn out.


It's still one of the best places to live, even with all the dossers and tossers fake veterans and beggars.  The only other place that comes close is Bordeaux, and they have their fair share of the above.


----------



## NotPink (Oct 16, 2021)

Barfly said:


> Had a reply from Abel and Cole and they do my area on Thursdays.  I'll check their stuff and see if it is reasonable.
> Tony


Hi
Did you get your bacon and was it good?


----------



## Barfly (Oct 16, 2021)

Life intervened - all sorts of domestic dramas - and it completely slipped my mind to order some......don't get old.....
Try to sort something out next week.


----------



## Terry-J (Oct 18, 2021)

I put nitrates in the same category as cholesterol, your body produces far more of both than you get by diet.









						Nitrate-Free Bacon: The Nitrate and Nitrite Myth | Chris Kresser
					

The belief that nitrates and nitrates cause serious health problems has been entrenched in popular consciousness and media. But is it really true? Read on.



					chriskresser.com
				




Enjoy your bacon sarnies guilt free.


----------



## Barfly (Oct 18, 2021)

Terry-J said:


> I put nitrates in the same category as cholesterol, your body produces far more of both than you get by diet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terry thanks for this, but doesn't the author work for an American food conglomerate?  I would love to believe him though....


----------



## Terry-J (Oct 18, 2021)

Which food conglomerate ?

No mention of one in his CV.









						About ChrisKresser.com
					

Chris Kresser, M.S., L.Ac., is a renowned expert, leading clinician, and top educator in the fields of Functional Medicine and ancestral health.



					chriskresser.com


----------



## Barfly (Oct 18, 2021)

Terry-J said:


> Which food conglomerate ?
> 
> No mention of one in his CV.
> 
> ...


I seem to remember reading about him a few month's ago when I was busy devouring any information on my new diagnosis and he was said to be associated with (I think) Kraft foods.   I do not know the veracity of that report; it may be mis-information put out by opponents, I don't know, just asking the question.  I would hate to be promulgating any incorrect information.


----------

